# Cite de Europe?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hope to stay in the Cite de Europe MH park, next Thursday night. Is it still open?

WASFITONCE


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes it is .
Suggest you park well away from cordoned of area being used for storing building materials.Some people have said they are working at night.But I have stayed there several times in past 2 months and was as normal.


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Stayed there 2 weeks ago and there was no noise at night.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes its fine as the OP's have said no work happening at night at all,

I have been there 3 times in last 10 weeks all is well enjoy your trip!


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

We were there two nights ago along with one other British and one French motorhome. No problems at all and a quiet night with no work taking place.


----------



## smugglersclose (Dec 6, 2008)

We were there two nights ago along with one other British and one French motorhome. No problems at all and a quiet night with no work taking place.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

OP asked if it was still open!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

it clearly is my the feedback


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

We were there last week and yes there was work going on, a rather large crane was moving some "lamp posts" I was ok as I am deaf in one ear but Hubby heard it throughout the night so if the cordoned area is still there park as far away as possible.... unless you are also hard of hearing


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or better still go to the yacht basin :wink: 

tony


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

can someone kindly provide co-ords for either Cite Europe or the Yacht Basin - or both!

THanks


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I consider one of the best places to stay near Calais. Not sure of the coordinates but the address is :- Boulevard du Kent,62231, Coquelles 62, Calais. off the A16 south west of Calais

We will be there Thursday night.

WASFITONCE


----------



## blaine (May 1, 2005)

Wasfitonce isn't this City D'Europe?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Telbell said:


> can someone kindly provide co-ords for either Cite Europe or the Yacht Basin - or both!
> 
> THanks


Cite Europe: 50.93289, 1.81106

Yacht basin: 50.96021, 1.84471


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> Telbell said:
> 
> 
> > can someone kindly provide co-ords for either Cite Europe or the Yacht Basin - or both!
> ...


thanks tony


----------

